# Nars Luster Blush Vs. MAC Sunbasque Blush



## ndn-ista (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey!!! Can you please help me pick one or tell me what the difference for both is. I don't want them both if they are almost the same. If they aren't the same, is there a dupe of Luster? I'm NC40.

Thanks in advance!


----------

